

Will Large Screen iPad Pro Be Apple's First In A Line Of Desktop Touch Devices? - kirtijthorat
http://www.forbes.com/sites/anthonykosner/2013/12/29/will-the-large-screen-ipad-pro-be-apples-first-in-a-line-of-desktop-touch-devices/

======
kirtijthorat
I think this is a VERY SMART move by Apple. If this iPad Pro becomes the
reality then it sure puts a stiffer competition to Google's Chromebooks
(including Pixel with touchscreen). I don't consider Microsoft as their
Windows PC market share has been plummeting rapidly. Amazon reported this week
that “two out of its three best selling laptops during the holiday season were
Chromebooks.” Google’s track record with hardware has not been stellar whereas
Apple is surely a leader in this space. I say "bring it on" Apple. I am in
favor of competition as it certainly helps consumers in the end.

